# Wilde Bande Steig im Karwendel



## Isar2 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo an Euch,
ich möchte dieses Jahr von der Pfeishütte rüber über den Wilde Bande Steig zum Halleranger. Hat von euch jemand das schon Mal gemacht und wie ist es mit dem Bike hinsichtlich tragen oder schieben.

Danke schon Mal für die Infos

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## Isar2 (12. Juni 2012)

Sorry, hab noch was über die SuFu aus 2008 gefunden. Trotzdem Danke, Falls noch einer was Aktuelleres weiß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubergdackel (13. Juni 2012)

Hallo Isar2,
ist eine schöne aber sehr schwere tour. Der Abstieb vom Stempeljoch ist sehr steil und lose. Die Querung über den wilde Bande Steig Stellenweise etwas ruppig. Landschaftlich ein Traum. Viel ruhiger als eine Tour im karwendeltal.
Bild einfügen funktioniert grad nicht. Unter dieser Adresse ist bei mir im Album ein Bild mit Blick vom Lafatscher Joch zum Stempeljoch. Rechts durch die latschen ist der Steig zu sehen.
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/7/7/_/large/056.JPG

Viel Spaß.
PS: Frag dich mal an der Pfeishütte durch wie es dort jetzt mit Schnee aussieht.


----------



## Seriousbiker (14. Juni 2012)

Super Tour von Scharnitz bis zur Pfeishütte mit ersten leichten Selbstzweifeln und depressiven Anfällen, weil man den letzten Abschnitt des doch so leicht erscheinenden Bergpfades bis zu Hütte einfach nicht durchfahren kann. Ausnahmen sind Urgesteine aus der bayrischen MTB-Szene, die sich anschließend nach erfolgreichem Ritt, ohne aus dem Sattel zu steigen, einen Kasten Freibier bei der Hüttenwirtin abholen dürfen.

Nach dem Aufstieg zur Pfeishütte sind alle wieder vereint und fragen sich spätestestens nach dem Abstieg vom Stempeljoch, was denn der Moser für ein blödes A-Loch war und wie man auf eine mindestens 250 Jahre alte Bike-Tour-Beschreibung, die damals schon extrem bescheuert war, hereinfallen konnte. Und das trotz des allerneuesten Carbonteiles mit mehr als 260 mm Federweg an allen lebenswichtigen Stellen und jenseits der 4 Tausend Euro Grenze. Anschließend wird die 1,5 Stunden lange Komplett-Schiebung über den Wilde Bande Steig mit Pippi in den Augen und Angst vor Kratzern im teuren Material absolviert. Endlich am anderen Ende angekommen, realisiert man schlagartig, dass man eine Stufe höher im Biker-Himmel angekommen ist und sich nun tatsächlich MTB-Freerider nennen darf. 

Auf neudeutsch auch Bike-Bergsteiger.

Die Tour wird garantiert nicht wiederholt. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Isar2 (14. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die motivierenden Antworten. Ich werde dann mal in mich gehen und berichten wie es war.

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## blaubergdackel (2. Juli 2012)

ich habe da noch was gefunden. gibt doch einen sehr guten überblick.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FLgDKwzY8g&feature=related"]Karwendel - Singletrail - Experience      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## isartrails (2. Juli 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> ... Hat von euch jemand das schon Mal gemacht und *wie ist es mit dem Bike hinsichtlich tragen oder schieben*.


Genauso ist es, du trägst und schiebst und gleichzeitig versuchst du, nicht abzustürzen.
Der Abstieg in der Steilflanke des Stempeljochs ist grenzwertig. Wenn Du rutschst, bist du weg.
Die Kehren im losen Geröll brechen stellenweise nach jedem Winter aus, d.h., sie müssen erst "befestigt" werden durch eine Art Holzverschalung (Bretter), die mit Eisenstangen im Geröll verankert sind. 
Die eine oder andere fehlt da schonmal und da dann runterzueiern erfordert schon ziemlich Geschick und Mut.
Beim "Einstieg" von der Serpentinen-Kehren-Abstiegsrinne in die WBS-Flanke erinnere ich mich an eine kleine Felsstufe aufwärts, die man hochkraxeln mußte. Ist aber sicher schon über 10 Jahre her.
Muss man meines Erachtens nicht gemacht haben.
Bitte nicht allein versuchen, das wäre schwachsinnig.


----------



## isartrails (2. Juli 2012)

blaubergdackel schrieb:


> ich habe da noch was gefunden. gibt doch einen sehr guten überblick. Karwendel - Singletrail - Experience      - YouTube



Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das der WBS ist in dem Video.
Man sieht noch den Abstieg vom Stempeljoch (da erkennst du auch ganz gut die Holzverstärkungen), aber spätestens bei der Traverse bekomme ich Zweifel, ob das wirklich der WBS ist.
Das glaub ich so erstmal nicht. Habe das weniger flowig in Erinnerung, dann zeigt das Video eine ausgestzte Stelle mit Seilversicherung, an die kann ich mich so auch nicht erinnern und später kommt noch eine Traverse mit entgegengesetzter Hangneigung. Die gibt's am WBS gar nicht.
Vermute mal, der Filmheld ist ganz woanders runter.


----------



## 3cinos (2. Juli 2012)

Ich kenne die aktuelle Schneelage am WBS nicht. Möchte aber in dem Zusammenhang auf den Sicherheitshinweis von Hofbiker "Gefahrenquelle Schneefelder" hinweisen. Ein Bekannter von mir ist um die Zeit schon abgerutscht-ging Gott sei Dank gut aus!


----------



## Berg_Markus (26. Juli 2012)

was hat das mit Mountainbiken zu tun? - Finger weg davon, die Rettungshubschrauber haben eh genug zu tun.


----------



## tiroler1973 (26. Juli 2012)

Scheint der letzte Schrei zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (26. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Scheint der letzte Schrei zu sein.



Das sicher nicht.
Hat Moser ja schon 1991 beschrieben.
Aber seither hat's nur wenige Nachahmer gefunden.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass es durch so ein Forum nicht mehr werden.


----------



## fatz (28. Juli 2012)

sagt mal, was tut euch das bitte weh? kann euch doch eigentlich sch..nurzpupsegal sein, ob da wer sein 
radl durch die latschen traegt. das urteil, ob das sinnlos ist oder nicht sei doch bitte jedem selber ueberlassen.


----------



## dubbel (28. Juli 2012)

oder die nordalpen komplett durchasphaltieren.


----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Juli 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> kann euch doch eigentlich sch..nurzpupsegal sein, ob da wer sein radl durch die latschen traegt. das urteil, ob das sinnlos ist oder nicht sei doch bitte jedem selber ueberlassen.


Hast du natürlich recht. Man stellt sich aber die Frage, warum gefragt wird, ob das machbar ist oder nicht. Auf diesem Niveau ist sehr viel machbar, nur hat das im erweiterten Sinn nichts mehr mit "Fahrradfahren" zu tun. Bei Extrembikingtouren wird man halt sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen bekommen. Was der Eine als Cool ansieht, sieht der Andere als kompletten Schwachsinn an. Damit ist auf jeden Fall zu rechnen und ich glaube schon, dass man in einem Forum dies äussern kann. Vorallem deshalb, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Meisten die hier schreiben am Montag wieder an ihrem Arbeitsplatz erscheinen sollten und eventuell auch eine Verantwortung gegenüber ihrer Familie haben. Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass viele Leute dies vergessen.


----------



## DanielRoss (29. Juli 2012)

HI,

Ich hatte schon das vergnügen auf dem Wildebandesteig unterwegs zu sein. nur zu Fuß! Uns kam ein alter Herr entgegen, eine Hand am Drahtseil eine Hand am Mtb. Nach kurzen Gespräch stellte sich herraus das er den Weg nicht so überzeugend fand! Und das war so ein Urgestein TYP.

Entweder schiebst du weil es einfach nicht fahrbar ist oder du fährst einen langweiligen Pfad! 
Ich an deiner Stelle würde da lieber das Fahrrad an anderen Stellen des Karwendels bewegen!

Noch etwas zum Joch: Da werden in den letzten Jahren keine Bretter mehr verbaut sondern alte gummi Walzen und Räder von Seilbahnen und ähnlichem! das heißt du hast ziemlich rutschigen Schotter mit Treppen Flair! Und es ist sau steil!

Ich würde dort nicht fahren! 

Falls du doch dort fährst viel SPASS und brems bitte nichts am Joch kaputt ich behaupte das ist ein Eimer voll arbeit das jedes Jahr zu befestigen!


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

bei elmar neßler gibt es doch einen ziemlich aussagekräftigen fotobericht zum wildebande-steig:

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/garmisch/garmisch_2003_35.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elmar Neßler (30. Juli 2012)

hehe, lang ist's her, dass wir dort unterwegs waren ...

dass der WBS eine wanderung mit bike als zusatzbelastung, war schon irgendwie absehbar im vorfeld (die moser-beschreibung kannte ich).

in unserer richtung mit abfahrt vom stempeljoch gen pfeishütte war's aber in summe noch erträglich ...

aus meiner sicht ist aber klar, dass die ganze sache schon recht grenzwertig ist, denke, da hilft auch ein modernes bike mit vollfederung und viel federweg nur sehr bedingt, dass man auf dem steig nennenswert viel fahren könnte.

landschaftlich ist's aber eine schöne ecke. ich war aber auch schon ohne bike dort unterwegs, das macht die sache etwas entspannter und kräftesparender.

aber logo, jedem das seine ... was heute stellenweise an schlepperei in kauf genommen wird, um bergab dann in schwerem terrain wieder runterzu holpern, ist sciher auch nicht jedermann's sache. dagegen ist der WBS dann gar nicht mal soooo schlimm


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

sehe das auch eher als gremzwertig an â allerdings gilt diese einschÃ¤tzung vor allem fÃ¼r mich selbst. wenn jemand nach "trails" wie diesem fragt kÃ¶nnte man es bei einer sachlichen beschreibung belassen - aber Ã¤uÃerungen wie" was hat das mit mountainbiken zu tun?" "schwachsinn" etc sind imho vollkommen fehl am platz. weil es vollkommen subjektiv ist und was fÃ¼r mich schwachsinn ist, kannn fÃ¼r den nÃ¤chsten eine wunderschÃ¶ne genuÃtour mit viel panorama sein. 

vor allem deshalb habe ich den link zu deiner seite gepostet - da kann man sich einfach ein bild machen, ohne sich hier vorhaltungen machen zu lassen.


----------



## isartrails (30. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ...Was der Eine als Cool ansieht, sieht der Andere als kompletten Schwachsinn an. ... und ich glaube schon, dass man in einem Forum dies äussern kann. ...





powderJO schrieb:


> ... äußerungen wie" was hat das mit mountainbiken zu tun?" ... sind ... vollkommen fehl am platz. weil es vollkommen subjektiv ist ...





fatz schrieb:


> ... kann euch doch eigentlich sch..nurzpupsegal sein, ob da wer sein radl durch die latschen traegt. ...



Nun, ganz so egal sollte es einem aber nicht sein, meiner Meinung nach.
Einfach mal ein Gedanke: Als es zu Zeiten von Moser noch kein Internet gab und man auf wenige Beschreibungen abgefahrener Touren angewiesen war, blieb einem nicht viel anderes übrig, als das Beschriebene mit seiner eigenen Erfahrung abzugleichen und daraus zu einem "vernünftigen" Schluss zu kommen. (Beispiel: Elmar Nessler, so hat er es damals gemacht, vermutlich.)
Heutzutage ist das alles ein bisschen anders. Jeder kann im Internet in Foren wie diesem zu jeder Tour jede nur erdenkliche Frage stellen und bekommt darauf alle möglichen Antworten. Da es dem Fragesteller unmöglich ist, vernünftige Bewertungsmaßstäbe zu erstellen, aus denen hervorginge, ob eine Antwort gut oder schlecht ist, liest er aus den Antworten genau das heraus, was er hören wollte. Das ist Psychologie und man kann es immer wieder beobachten, dass selektiv wahrgenommen wird, um sich in seiner Meinung und dem Vorhaben bestärkt zu fühlen.
Umgekehrt wissen die Antwortgebenden nichts über den Fragesteller. Hat er alpine Erfahrung oder erst gestern sein MTB gekauft? Würdet ihr beiden den selben Rat geben? Eher nicht, oder?
Das hat nichts mit Bevormundung zu tun, sondern mit Verantwortung.
Der, der eine Tour plant und Antworten erhofft, von denen, die sie schon gemacht haben, sollte akzeptieren, dass darunter Antworten sein können, die davon abraten. Das ist ja auch der Sinn der Ratsuche.
Diejenigen öffentlich abzuwatschen, die eine geplante Tour als "schwachsinnig" aburteilen, verkennt die Funktion eines Forums völlig.
Denn derjenige, der sich negativ äussert, hat zumindest einen Argumentsvorteil: er hat die Tour schonmal gemacht und darf sich dieses Urteil erlauben.
Und eine zweite Sache sollte man bedenken: wenn derjenige, der erst gestern sein MTB gekauft hat, aufgrund des öffentlichen Meinungsaustauschs in diesem Forum sich dazu entschließt, eine Tour zu machen, die eventuell (noch) außerhalb seiner Möglichkeiten liegt und dabei verunglückt, dann fallen die negativen Schlagzeilen und Folgen dieses Handelns am Ende auf uns alle zurück.
Und genau das meine ich mit Verantwortung.
Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es mir alles andere als egal, wer sein Bike durch die Latschen trägt...


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

ich gehe zunÃ¤cht mal davon aus, der der internet-konsument, der hier nach einer tour fragt und recherchiert genauso schlau ist wie der moser leser und versucht aus dem hier gelesenen, eigene, verantwortbare schlÃ¼sse zu ziehen. 

und das macht man ihm um so leichter, je objektiver die berichte und einschÃ¤tzungen sind. wenn jemand schreibt, "fÃ¼r mich schwachsinn, da ich als normal-biker und tourenfaher, der maximal s2 beherrscht 80% geschoben habe" ist das vollkommen ok. denn ich kann daraus als leser eindeutige schlÃ¼sse ziehen und den post einschÃ¤tzen.

das ist aber etwas vÃ¶llig anderes als ein post wie "was hat das mit mountainbiking zu tun?". daraus kann ich nix ableiten â auÃer eventuell die vermutung, dass der schreiber vermutlich jede aktion jenseits des forstwegs fÃ¼r ein total unsinniges abenteuer hÃ¤lt. echte hilfe also gleich null. 

was die verantwortung angeht: klar hat man die. aber wenn man wege objektiv beschreibt, dazu ungefÃ¤hr angibt, wie man selbst fÃ¤hrt ist das imho vollkommen ausreichend, um ihr genÃ¼ge zu tun.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juli 2012)

Gewaltige Logik hinter diesen Aussagen.


powderJO schrieb:


> ich gehe zunÃ¤cht mal davon aus, der der internet-konsument, der hier nach einer tour fragt und recherchiert genauso schlau ist wie der moser leser und versucht aus dem hier gelesenen, eigene, verantwortbare schlÃ¼sse zu ziehen.





powderJO schrieb:


> das ist aber etwas vÃ¶llig anderes als ein post wie "was hat das mit mountainbiking zu tun?". daraus kann ich nix ableiten â auÃer eventuell die vermutung, dass der schreiber vermutlich jede aktion jenseits des forstwegs fÃ¼r ein total unsinniges abenteuer hÃ¤lt. echte hilfe also gleich null.



Wer heute Informationen einholt sieht sich das Ganze auf einer Karte an und kann anhand der Karte schon einmal erkennen, dass es eher heikel ist. Der Name "Steig" weist eigentlich auch schon mal darauf hin, dass es kein normaler Weg ist - fÃ¼r gewÃ¶hnlich sind auf einem Steig Seilsicherungen verbaut. Somit sollte man sich eventuell Ã¼berlegen welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad der Aufstieg hat. Seids mir nicht bÃ¶se, aber beim klassischen Biken geht's ums fahren und nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Seilsicherungsstellen.

Wenn man sich erkundet, googelt man den Begriff, sieht sich eventuell alles bei Earth an, Ã¼berprÃ¼ft Bilder und Videos die Google einem zeigt und wenn es dann noch Unklarheiten gÃ¤be, wÃ¼rde man in einem Forum anfragen. 

Wenn ich das gemacht habe, bleiben beim Fragestellenden zwei MÃ¶glichkeiten offen: 
a) Er hat sich vorab nicht informiert
b) Er hat sich informiert und konnte das, was er herausgefunden hat, nicht glauben.

ad a) Wer derartig schlecht plant, hat NULL AHNUNG von dem was er machen will.
ad b) Wie Isartrail schon sagt: Ich frag mich solange durch, bis ich das hÃ¶re, was ich hÃ¶ren will. Dann brauch ich gleich gar nicht fragen.

Abgesehn davon darf man dort so oder so nicht fahren und bestÃ¤rkt diejenigen in ihren Argumenten Fahrverbote strenger zu handhaben. Desto mehr Leute sowas machen und desto mehr Verletzte es geben wird um so hÃ¶her ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass VÃ¤terchen Staat oder das (Bundes-)Land veruschen wird dies zu unterbinden. Wenn die Verbote wirklich exekutiert werden wird wieder Rotz und Wasser geheult.

Ich glaube schon, dass man sich Gedanken machen sollte, was Sinn und Unsinn ist. ... und bei Wegen mit Seilsicherungen wird der Gesetzgeber immer der Meinung sein, dass ein Fahrzeug auf Wegen mit Seilsicherung Unsinn ist. Da kann man argumentieren wie man will, das wird sich nie Ã¤ndern.


----------



## powderJO (30. Juli 2012)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gemacht habe, bleiben beim Fragestellenden zwei Möglichkeiten offen:
> a) Er hat sich vorab nicht informiert
> b) Er hat sich informiert und konnte das, was er herausgefunden hat, nicht glauben.



was du dir so schön logisch zusammenreimst, ist allenfalls arrogant. denn natürlich gibt es längst nicht nur a und b, sondern mindestens auch noch 

c) er hat alles so perfekt geplant und durchrecherchiert, wie es der tiroler und der isartrails auch getan hätten, will aber dennoch noch erfahrungsberichte anderer sammeln, die den weg vielleiht schon per bike versucht haben, damit er das mit seinen rechercheergebnissen abgleichen kann. 



was in deinem post gut rüber kommt: ihr unterstellt einfach allen, die eigene erfahrungen machen wollen, sie seien entweder total b,scheuert oder aber beratungsresistent.

mit dieser einstellung wäre aber keiner je auf den everest gestiegen oder wäre einen trail jenseits von s3 gefahren. denn um weiter zu kommen, muss man eben auch manchmal etwas tun von dem die meisten überzeugt sind, es sei schwachsinn und undurchführbar.


----------



## tiroler1973 (30. Juli 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> was du dir so schön logisch zusammenreimst, ist allenfalls arrogant.


Mag sein, dass ich ein arroganter Mensch bin. Damit komme ich klar.



powderJO schrieb:


> c) er hat alles so perfekt geplant und durchrecherchiert, wie es der tiroler und der isartrails auch getan hätten, will aber dennoch noch erfahrungsberichte anderer sammeln, die den weg vielleiht schon per bike versucht haben, damit er das mit seinen rechercheergebnissen abgleichen kann.


Wobei wir wieder bei Punkt b sind und bei meiner arroganten Logik: Ich frag solange nach, bis jemand sagt: Naja, aber die Aussicht war gut. (Sollte man sich überlegen, wo die Aussicht im Karwendel nicht gut ist).



powderJO schrieb:


> Was in deinem post gut rüber kommt: ihr unterstellt einfach allen, die eigene erfahrungen machen wollen, sie seien entweder total b,scheuert oder aber beratungsresistent.


Ich unterstelle dem, der das nach sorgfältigem Einholen von Informationen wissentlich macht, einen ausgeprägten Drang zum Risiko hat.



powderJO schrieb:


> mit dieser einstellung wäre aber keiner je auf den everest gestiegen.


- Profibergsteiger, die irre lange planten. 
- Profibergsteiger, die Erkundungsbesteigungen durchführten um das Gelände kennen zu lernen. 
- Unzählige Profibergsteiger, die trotz allem ihr Leben gaben. 
- inzwischen auch Hobbyalpinisten mit hochgezüchteter Ausrüstung. Wobei dort immer mehr nicht zurück kommen.

Der Trend zur Risikobereitschaft ist in meinen Augen bedenklich. ... wobei ich derartige Diskussionen auch öfters mit meiner Lebenspartnerin führe und die sich im Punkto Risikobereitschaft auch sehr uneinsichtig zeigt. Die nennt mich auch arroganten Arsch.  ... nur um es zu erwähnen: Wenn sie beim Klettern runter fällt, darf ich sie begraben und am meisten fürchte ich den Tag, an dem ich das ihren Eltern bei bringen muss, wenn es so weit ist. Kinder haben wir nicht.



powderJO schrieb:


> denn um weiter zu kommen, muss man eben auch manchmal etwas tun von dem die meisten überzeugt sind, es sei schwachsinn und undurchführbar.


Wir reden von Hobbysportlern, die ihre Brötchen mit gewöhnlicher Arbeit verdienen. Die sogenannten sportlichen Vorbilder und Spitzensportler, die sich selber zum Krüppel machen, haben ganz bewusst diesen Weg gewählt. Wie bewusst, davon kann ich mich jedes Mal davon überzeugen, wenn vom Heinz Kinigadner  der Bruder und der Sohn im Zillertal im Rollstuhl um die Ecke biegt. Ich glaube, die sehen die Welt heute auch anders.


----------



## powderJO (31. Juli 2012)

> Ich unterstelle dem, der das nach sorgfältigem Einholen von Informationen wissentlich macht, einen ausgeprägten Drang zum Risiko hat.



und damit wird die diskussion sinnlos bzw. müßig.


----------



## isartrails (1. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> ... ihr unterstellt einfach allen, ... sie seien ... beratungsresistent...


Richtig, ich unterstelle hier vielen, sie seien beratungsresistent und zwar komplett.
Das kann man in immer mehr Threads verfolgen.
Da dies ein virtueller Raum ist, glauben viele, Ratschläge, die ihnen nicht ins Erwartungsmuster passen, einfach in den Wind schlagen zu können.

Versuch mal diese oder eine ähnliche Anfrage, in eine reale Situation zu übertragen: Wir haben hier in München bei der Alpenvereinssektion zwei amtlich angestellte Bergführer, auch Alpine Auskunft genannt, die tagein tagaus nichts anderes tun, als auskunftssuchenden Alpenvereinsmitgliedern mit Rat und Tat zur Seite zu stehen. Hochtouren, Klettern, Biken, Klettersteige, Canyoning etc. Das befragte Gebiet umfasst den gesamten Alpenbereich und alle alpine Sportarten.
Und nun kommt einer, der den Wilde-Bande-Steig mit dem Bike befahren möchte. Was glaubst du, was er dort zu hören bekommt?
Und was glaubst du, mit welchem Entschluss der wieder weggeht?
Er hat es, Kraft Komptetenz des Bergführers, eingesehen, dass es Schwachsinn ist und er lässt es sein.

Nur hier in diesem demokratischen Forum ist alles anders. Da gibt's immer mindestens einen, der alles besser weiß und wenn schon das nicht, dann hat er zumindest doch das Recht, zu widersprechen...


----------



## dubbel (1. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Da dies ein virtueller Raum ist, glauben viele, Ratschläge, die ihnen nicht ins Erwartungsmuster passen, einfach in den Wind schlagen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (1. August 2012)

Hab noch was altes gefunden vom Mai 2011.

Die Tour wurde von Seefeld gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gefahren. Lange Anfahrt durchs Karwendeltal bis zur Hütte. Wir haben die Bikes einen Wanderweg neben der Piste bis zur Hütte hochgetragen. Bis zum Joch dann schiebend/weniger fahrend. Abstieg war für uns gefährlich, da viele Altschneefelder (und 5.10-Schuhe ohne Grip). Bei meinen vimeo-Videos kann man diese Stellen auch in bewegten Bildern betrachten.
Dann nahezu ausschließlich tragend bis unters Spekkarhorn. Dann relativ kurze Trailabfahrt und Forstweg zurück nach Seefeld.

- Geniale Landschaft (War eine Woche im Karwendel unterwegs und auf der Tour hatte ich die schönsten Eindrücke)
- Viele Höhenmeter Aufstieg, nur wenig lohnenden Trail bergab
- Viel schieben

Für uns wars ein Abenteuer und ein wirklich genialer Tag. Aber: 
Die Tour macht man einmal und nie wieder. Weiterempfehlen würde ich die Tour, allerdings nur, wenn man informiert, was auf einen zukommt.


----------



## powderJO (1. August 2012)

isartrails schrieb:


> Richtig, ich unterstelle hier vielen, sie seien beratungsresistent und zwar komplett.
> Das kann man in immer mehr Threads verfolgen.
> Da dies ein virtueller Raum ist, glauben viele, Ratschläge, die ihnen nicht ins Erwartungsmuster passen, einfach in den Wind schlagen zu können



ich unterstelle das vielen auch  aber nicht vor vorn herein. du hast da ja zunächst auch nicht getan, sondern objektiv deine erfahrungen geschildert:



isartrails schrieb:


> Genauso ist es, du trägst und schiebst und gleichzeitig versuchst du, nicht abzustürzen.Der Abstieg in der Steilflanke des Stempeljochs ist grenzwertig. Wenn Du rutschst, bist du weg.
> Die Kehren im losen Geröll brechen stellenweise nach jedem Winter aus, d.h., sie müssen erst "befestigt" werden durch eine Art Holzverschalung (Bretter), die mit Eisenstangen im Geröll verankert sind. Die eine oder andere fehlt da schonmal und da dann runterzueiern erfordert schon ziemlich Geschick und Mut. Beim "Einstieg" von der Serpentinen-Kehren-Abstiegsrinne in die WBS-Flanke erinnere ich mich an eine kleine Felsstufe aufwärts, die man hochkraxeln mußte. Ist aber sicher schon über 10 Jahre her. Muss man meines Erachtens nicht gemacht haben.
> Bitte nicht allein versuchen, das wäre schwachsinnig.



aber selbsterkenntnis: eigentlich habe ich dir unrecht getan in meinen posts, da ich das "schwachsinn" als beispiel genommen habe, obwohl es bei dir in einem zusammenhang steht, in dem ich es auch passend finde, so zu formulieren. weil du eben eine nachvollziehbare begründung lieferst.

qualitativ ist das aber  und da bleibe ich dabei  etwas völlig anderes, als ein satz wie "was hat das mit mtb-biking zu tun?" auch die ausführungen von tiroler zu risikobereitschaft etc sind für mich fehl am platz. 

denn sich neuen, größeren herausforderungen zu stellen und sich immer weiter an die eigenen grenzen heranzutasten, gehört für einige nun mal untrennbar zu ihrem hobby dazu. und das abzukanzeln oder als verwerflich zu verurteilen, nur weil man es selbst für sich nicht braucht ist imho ziemlich kleinkariert.


----------



## tiroler1973 (1. August 2012)

powderJO schrieb:


> qualitativ ist das aber  und da bleibe ich dabei  etwas völlig anderes, als ein satz wie "was hat das mit mtb-biking zu tun?" auch die ausführungen von tiroler zu risikobereitschaft etc sind für mich fehl am platz.


Das wird dir dann deine Unfallversicherung sagen, was das damit zu tun hat. Mal schaun, ob die das nicht kleinkarriert sehen. So - mein letzter Post zu diesem Thema. Ich bin raus.


----------



## McNulty (9. September 2012)

So jetzt ein weiterer frischer Erfahrungsbericht. Tour war verkehrtherum (Hallerangerhaus - Lafatscherjoch - Stempeljoch)
Tourentaktik: Man plane Bike&Hike - z.B. Anfahrt Hallerangerhaus und Hike auf die Speckkarspitze und rüste sich dementsprechend aus). Halleranger Speckkarspitze und zurück ca. 4-5h. Dann entscheide man spontan statt bike&hike - hike-with-bike und zwar die fahrtechnisch sinnlose ober abenteuerliche Tour aus dem uralten zerfledderten Bikeführer, die man in den letzten 20 Jahren bestimmt 200mal gelesen hat und immer mit einem wohligen Schauer aufgrund des Charakters der Tour. Aber wie gesagt - statt 5h Wandern wandert man nur 3-4h.

Gesagt getan: Hochschieben/tragen Lafatscherjoch 1h, Wildebandesteig 1h, Stempeljoch 1h: Gesamt gut 3h geschoben/getragen - echt Sinnlos - aber ein Mann muß tun was ein Mann tun muss. 

Mann/Frau bekommt das bestimmt auch schneller hin, wenn man ein tragefreudliches Bike wählt oder sich traut am stempeljoch das Bike auf den Rucksack zu legen (ich nicht)

Achja: Radeln kann man auch vorher und nachher, aber der Schiebetrageanteil ist > 50% (ca. 1,5 h zum Hallerangerhaus auch mit Schieben) und Stempeljoch-Scharnitz ca. 1:15 ohne Schieben)
Der Wilde-Bande-Steig ist nur für todesmutige (im wortsinne) Cracks (die Jungs die man immer im Video sieht wahrbar) und absolut unflowig

Zum Risiko: Aus meiner Sicht - aber das ist subjektiv - auch nicht schlimmer als die hier super-duper-gehypten Touren Goldseetrail / Tibettrail und der andere ausgesetzte Scheiß - runterfallen sollte man eben nicht - der Unterschied ist, dass man halt zu Fuß unterwegs ist und das Fahrrad "am langen Arm" (bundeswehrdeutsch) trägt. 
Das heißt Wandern sollte man können.

Wahrscheinlich kann man mit demselben Aufwand das Radl das Schlauchkar zum Sattel der Birkarspitze hochtragen und auf der anderen Seite Richtung Kastenalm runter. Mal sehen...

Last but not least: Die Pfeishütte is a Traum - die Zukunft der AV-Hütte - nette, schnelle, freundlicher Service, liebevolle Details (Hängematten, Liegestühle), super Küche.

Also auf einen goldenen Herbst.

McNulty


----------



## chorge (10. September 2012)

Seriousbiker schrieb:


> Super Tour von Scharnitz bis zur Pfeishütte mit ersten leichten Selbstzweifeln und depressiven Anfällen, weil man den letzten Abschnitt des doch so leicht erscheinenden Bergpfades bis zu Hütte einfach nicht durchfahren kann. Ausnahmen sind Urgesteine aus der bayrischen MTB-Szene, die sich anschließend nach erfolgreichem Ritt, ohne aus dem Sattel zu steigen, einen Kasten Freibier bei der Hüttenwirtin abholen dürfen.
> 
> Nach dem Aufstieg zur Pfeishütte sind alle wieder vereint und fragen sich spätestestens nach dem Abstieg vom Stempeljoch, was denn der Moser für ein blödes A-Loch war und wie man auf eine mindestens 250 Jahre alte Bike-Tour-Beschreibung, die damals schon extrem bescheuert war, hereinfallen konnte. Und das trotz des allerneuesten Carbonteiles mit mehr als 260 mm Federweg an allen lebenswichtigen Stellen und jenseits der 4 Tausend Euro Grenze. Anschließend wird die 1,5 Stunden lange Komplett-Schiebung über den Wilde Bande Steig mit Pippi in den Augen und Angst vor Kratzern im teuren Material absolviert. Endlich am anderen Ende angekommen, realisiert man schlagartig, dass man eine Stufe höher im Biker-Himmel angekommen ist und sich nun tatsächlich MTB-Freerider nennen darf.
> 
> ...



Also wir haben die Tour in den 90ern und frühen 00ern mindestens 3 oder 4 mal gemacht! Ist halt ein Klassiker, und soooo schlimm nun auch wieder nicht!
Auffahrt zu Pfeisshütte am Schluss zäh, aber machbar! Dort Pause! Dann über Singletrail hoch zum Joch, was fast komplett fahrbar ist. Abstieg vom
Joch muss in den ersten 2/3 zu Fuß erfolgen, dannach kann man aber lustig zum Steig schlittern. Nun erstmal VORSICHTIG tragen und schieben, da es entlang einer steilen Felswand geht. Später kann man aber wieder viel radeln, leider aber ohne Flow, weil Wurzeln den Weg verblocken. Übers Joch kann man dann wieder fahren, und von dort runter zu Hallanger ist es zunächst ein super schöner Weg, und nachher ne Herausforderung auf ziemlich losem Material. Ab der Hütte leider ein ewiger langweiliger Forstweg aus dem Tal heraus, landschaftlich aber sehr schön, vor allem am Spätnachmittag bei tiefstehender Sonne!
Alles in allem eine lohnende Sache, wenn man bereit ist reichlich zu schieben... Bikebergsteigen ist aber IMHO was anderes!


----------

